# Bumblebee X Cinnamon = ???



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey just wondering what you would get from pairing a Bumblebee X Cinnamon or Super Cinnamon?

Would the Cinnamon show as well as the Spider/Pastel as they are all dominant?

Thanks Matt


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

Dont quote me but i think u could get
cinnies
pastels
spiders
bumblebee
cinna bee
pewter
pewterbee
normals

alan1 on here is your best bet, he is brill with this stuff


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

eubankclare said:


> Dont quote me but i think u could get
> cinnies
> pastels
> spiders
> ...


Wow never heard of some of these??
tred to use Snake zones genetics wizard to work it out but found no matches.


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

like i said alan1 is your person to confirm, im ony just getting my head around it and it scambles your brain.
I cant work a couple out in my post :bash:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

lol fingers crossed he see's this thread then : victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

*12.5%*: Normal
*12.5%*: Cinnamon
*12.5%*: Pastel
*12.5%*: Pewter
*12.5%*: Spider
*12.5%*: Cinnabee
*12.5%*: Bumblebee
*12.5%*: Pewterbee


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> *12.5%*: Normal
> *12.5%*: Cinnamon
> *12.5%*: Pastel
> *12.5%*: Pewter
> ...


mark's got it, and so did eubankclare... :2thumb:

super cinny x bee... 
25% cinny
25% pewter
25% cinnabee
25% pewterbee

ALL, chance per egg of course...


----------

